# 2008 Tracker ProGuideV17 WT/7 Confirmed Cracked Welds in HULL



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

(Story about cracked welds in Hull on my 4 year old TRACKER)I purchased my boat new from Cincinnati Bass Pro in Feb. 2008. Sales guy was GREAT help & Knowlegable with his boats and I would recommend Pete as a sales rep(Pete Arlotta). This past Summer while fishing the Ohio River(drifting for Catfish) we started to notice we were always pumping water out of boat with bildge pump. The main Floor of boat was starting to pop screws out of floor and bow in certain spots. My buddy and I decided to replace floor and after pulling up the 2 main floor boards, we found 7 Cracked welds(visible) in the support system of the hull. I immediately called tracker service center and they asked me to bring it in for a look. I'm posting this to see if anyone has had welds Break on your Aluminum Boat or TRACKER?? Or is this just a fluke for me? The positive is they told me the welds are covered under lifetime warranty. Negative is they told me they would have my boat for a while! Waiting to see how everything is handled through Tracker! I will keep you posted! Hope everyone has good luck fishing and a GREAT, SAFE time on the water while I'm waiting on my boat!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard of aluminum boat welds cracking. and good welding will fix it. but if it is not done right,it will crack again from the heat. the heat makes the surrounding area weak. god luck and hope all goes well and smooth for ya.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

My buddy had an18 ft Targa have welds crack they welded them only to crack again a week after. They wound up replacing his hull.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Is the hull visibly deformed? Are you suggesting that the popping screws in the floor and deck are related to the cracked welds, perhaps due to excessive hull flexing? Aluminim boats get loose screws since they are only engaged in thin sheet metal and boats see many load/unload cycles from chop. There are plenty of reasons for cracked welds: bad welds, insufficient weld metal, heat affected zone embrittlement, heavy beatings, frozen water, bad metal, excessive loading, etc. etc.

Why were you considering floor replacement on a 4 year old boat? That is highly unusual.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

I have owned two Tracker Boats, one 17 ft Targa SC and the other a Tundra 21 WT. Both boats ended up with cracked hulls, and had to be claimed on MY insurance. Tracker would not honor my issues because it was not due to cracked welds. Both boats had cracks in the hull due to faulty design. The runners on the inside of the hulls caused bulges in the hull, which eventually cracked and in one case the boat actually sank while being docked for the weekend at Copper Kettle. These boats are probably fine if you are fishing inland lakes with very little chop, but if you fish on big bodies of water with any waves whatsoever, I would choose another brand of boat.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hog Hunter1 said:


> (Story about cracked welds in Hull on my 4 year old TRACKER)I purchased my boat new from Cincinnati Bass Pro in Feb. 2008. Sales guy was GREAT help & Knowlegable with his boats and I would recommend Pete as a sales rep(Pete Arlotta). This past Summer while fishing the Ohio River(drifting for Catfish) we started to notice we were always pumping water out of boat with bildge pump. The main Floor of boat was starting to pop screws out of floor and bow in certain spots. My buddy and I decided to replace floor and after pulling up the 2 main floor boards, we found 7 Cracked welds(visible)in the Hull. I immediately called tracker service center and they asked me to bring it in for a look. I'm posting this to see if anyone has had welds Break on your Aluminum Boat or TRACKER?? Or is this just a fluke for me? The positive is they told me the welds are covered under lifetime warranty. Negative is they told me they would have my boat for a while! Waiting to see how everything is handled through Tracker! I will keep you posted! Hope everyone has good luck fishing and a GREAT, SAFE time on the water while I'm waiting on my boat!


This is a common problem with Tracker boats. The Tundra was known to actually sink because of this issue. In fact they stopped producing them because people were using them like true Walleye boats.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

There are reasons why aircraft are riveted.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow, that's terrible... this thread is enough to ruin Tracker's reputation for a lifetime. Hearing that problem about the Tundras is really disturbing, I always loved thier look and could never believe they were aluminum when they first came out, maybe that's the "proof in the puddin" why aluminum can't be bent and serviceable to look like fiberglass boats?

Anyhow good luck with your fix HogHunter and hope all goes well. I know what it's like to be without your "baby" and sitting in someone elses hands, and if you're like me I felt I had to strip everything out of her before turning her over and that's a bummer in itself.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

When I went to look at Alum boats first place I went was the local Lowe dealer where I had bought two outboards . I found a Lowe I liked but thought I would look around before I settled on one.My dad asked the Lowe dealer who lowes biggest compition was he said "There all good boats Lund,crestliner,Smokercraft ,Starcraft or Alumacraft" then he paused and said "Whatever you do don't buy a Tracker the darn thing will shake apart on the trailer." I bought a Lund with double plated alum hull. If I where in your position I would get it welded up and go see your buddy Pete about a trading it in.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've go a 18 year old tracker and like someone else said why are you going to replace the floor. I've seen some Trackers with weld problems and some seem to go forever. I've never seen one that needed a floor replaced in just a few years. Isn't the floor warrantied too?


----------



## Chillaxin (Feb 22, 2012)

I owned a 1999 Tracker Targa 18' but I was thinking the hull was rivited, anyway I owned it till 2009 and fished Lake Erie quit a few times. Very nice boat and never had any problems. Very versatal boat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

EnonEye said:


> Wow, wow, wow, that's terrible... this thread is enough to ruin Tracker's reputation for a lifetime.


It's been known for years. people keep buying them, and keep complaining. Unfortunately, they are not known for honoring their warranties. Sorry to hear about your boat. Hopefully they take care of you.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=6e7a59ebc34cc560&biw=1093&bih=484


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great i just bought a 2002 targa 18...now im always gonna have some type of doubt..


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

jplant said:


> I have owned two Tracker Boats, one 17 ft Targa SC and the other a Tundra 21 WT. Both boats ended up with cracked hulls, and had to be claimed on MY insurance. Tracker would not honor my issues because it was not due to cracked welds. Both boats had cracks in the hull due to faulty design. The runners on the inside of the hulls caused bulges in the hull, which eventually cracked and in one case the boat actually sank while being docked for the weekend at Copper Kettle. These boats are probably fine if you are fishing inland lakes with very little chop, but if you fish on big bodies of water with any waves whatsoever, I would choose another brand of boat.


I had the same problem with my Tracker.

That "Lifetime" warrenty is only good for 5 years!!! This even applies to the current models of today.

Dale


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

The bad thing about welded hulls is they can't flex & give without cracking the welds, sometimes the welds, sometimes the area right next to the welds. Rivets will give a little & flex some until they wear the hole to seep a little water or shear off. High grade al is something Tracker probably doesn't use.


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was replacing the floor because it was popping numerous screws out and the boards were noticeably bowing/the carpet was nasty from fish slimming the floor/so my buddy and I figured we would replace it/after removing the 2 boards, we went to measure it up for new floor and noticed all the welds broke. took it to tracker service center and they found the crack in hull as well. I love my boat but not liking the broken welds and being without a boat. waiting to hear what Tracker plans to do but they have told me it's covered under warranty........will keep you posted on how they handle everything.


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks, I will let everyone know what they plan to do and if they take care of me.


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

The floor is only covered under warranty for the first year as most everthing is on the boat for the first year.


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

waiting to hear (hopefully tomorrow) on what they plan to do. It's at trackers guy who welds but as I stated, I want a new boat, especially after hearing some of these stories. and yes, took my rod holder bar off the boat, everything out of the boat including the co-pilot. I'll keep ya posted on what's to come.......


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

You know this isn't meant to reuin any reputation. As I've stated, I LOVE MY TRACKER BOAT, but I really hope they take care of a 4 year old boat I'm still paying on and don't have. I'm glad there is such an active forum because a lot of these responses and post have been helpful and give me knowlege on what to expect. Thanks OGF and I will keep everyone posted......


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info. Had no idea they had a bad reputaion for cracks.


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was replacing the floor because it was popping numerous screws out and the boards were noticeably bowing/the carpet was nasty from fish slimming the floor/so my buddy and I figured we would replace it/after removing the 2 boards, we went to measure it up for new floor and noticed all the welds broke. My buddy and I could feel (what we know think as part of Tracker's stringer system) smacked the bottom of the floor while driver and flexing while driving/I think they are going to find much more than 7 when they take my boat apart for estimate, but we'll see......I will keep you posted!


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Could you tell me when this happened??, Here in Ohio??, what dealership or any info. you could give should be useful.
Thanks!!


----------

